# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Интересно

## Bila

Интересно, тут есть такие, кто действительно хочет и готов самоубиться?

----------


## сима

Что этим вопросом ты хочешь добиться?

           Да есть, но у каждого своя история и свои нюансы.
  Да и раскиданы мы по всему бывшему Союзу.

----------


## Bila

> Что этим вопросом ты хочешь добиться?
> 
>            Да есть, но у каждого своя история и свои нюансы.
>   Да и раскиданы мы по всему бывшему Союзу.


 Ну почему добиться. Я спрашиваю, чтобы  понять, есть ли человек в таком безвыходном и отчаянном положении, как я. Которому от природы дико су, он любит жизнь, но выхода другого нет.

----------


## сима

Точно Я, да еще парочка.

   Но каждый ищет свои " выход " сам.

----------


## brusnika

я не считаю мысли любого человека о су страшными какими-то и ужасными,  без разницы болеет он или нет, богат или беден , одинок или нет  и т.д. Я, например, почти каждый день думаю о су, но меня держат дела, которые я хоть и    очень  не хочу делать, но приходится, и ещё заботы о некоторых  людях, которые со мной, и о собаке. А так какой-то особой любовью к жизни не отличалась никогда, вообще  любая жизнь   бессмысленна. Поначалу всё    в новинку, всё интересно, всё хочется попробовать и узнать в жизни, а потом, когда узнаёшь что-то - оказывается ничего такого сверхособенного -то и нет. А последние 2 года вообще всё как-то серо, и всё, что есть- это всё уже было и надоело. С удовольствием бы сдохла, но у меня не так  всё  плохо, убивать себя жалко и страшно, тем более попытки были, и позор был в связи с этим  немалый, ещё раз этого позора не хочу. А убить до конца вряд ли  сейчас  сумею, да и смысл? Мать тут же в психушке окажется от горя и отец, хоть у нас с ним и не особо в последнее время хорошие отношения - свихнётся. 
И люди потом болтать будут(знакомые и незнакомые).Тем более я знаю, что такое, когда близкий уходит суицидом, врагу не пожелаешь  жить с этим горем. А тому, кто уходит, может и легче - не знаю(, но мне сестры всегда будет оченьоченьоченьочень (миллион раз) не хватать, даже если 1000 лет пройдет(.
Пусть поживу, но если убъёт вдруг кто случайно  или  ещё что  (а вдруг?) не стану хвататься за жизнь и как в глупых фильмах лицемерить перед смертью, типа я так люблю жизнь,  и вас всех, эти деревья, этот воздух, ах, бегите ко мне все и прощайтесь со мной...Нафиг...

----------


## сима

Ну что кто готов "повеселиться"?
               ..................................и тишина............

             Как я  и писала, тут каждый за себя.

   Смерть здесь не цель,а лишь тема для обсуждения. 

                                         ЖАЛЬ!!!!!!!

----------


## Игорёк

> я не считаю мысли любого человека о су страшными какими-то и ужасными,  без разницы болеет он или нет, богат или беден , одинок или нет  и т.д. Я, например, почти каждый день думаю о су, но меня держат дела, которые я хоть и    очень  не хочу делать, но приходится, и ещё заботы о некоторых  людях, которые со мной, и о собаке. А так какой-то особой любовью к жизни не отличалась никогда, вообще  любая жизнь   бессмысленна. Поначалу всё    в новинку, всё интересно, всё хочется попробовать и узнать в жизни, а потом, когда узнаёшь что-то - оказывается ничего такого сверхособенного -то и нет. А последние 2 года вообще всё как-то серо, и всё, что есть- это всё уже было и надоело. С удовольствием бы сдохла, но у меня не так  всё  плохо, убивать себя жалко и страшно, тем более попытки были, и позор был в связи с этим  немалый, ещё раз этого позора не хочу. А убить до конца вряд ли  сейчас  сумею, да и смысл? Мать тут же в психушке окажется от горя и отец, хоть у нас с ним и не особо в последнее время хорошие отношения - свихнётся. 
> И люди потом болтать будут(знакомые и незнакомые).Тем более я знаю, что такое, когда близкий уходит суицидом, врагу не пожелаешь  жить с этим горем. А тому, кто уходит, может и легче - не знаю(, но мне сестры всегда будет оченьоченьоченьочень (миллион раз) не хватать, даже если 1000 лет пройдет(.
> Пусть поживу, но если убъёт вдруг кто случайно  или  ещё что  (а вдруг?) не стану хвататься за жизнь и как в глупых фильмах лицемерить перед смертью, типа я так люблю жизнь,  и вас всех, эти деревья, этот воздух, ах, бегите ко мне все и прощайтесь со мной...Нафиг...


 Все верно. Но чтобы острота впечатлений не угасла - нужно всегда находится в стремлении к переменам. Жизнь не настолько длинна что бы попробовать всё и во всем этом разочароваться. Такой исход может означать только то что ты что-то сделал не так или не сделал совсем.
А дела это очень хорошо, рад что они у тебя есть. это помогает, даже когда ты уверен в том что это не так, просто их надо менять, отсеивать лишние и развивать нужные. Жаль что ты решила уйти, надеюсь это в чем-то поспособствует твоим переменам к лучшему. Удачи.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну что кто готов "повеселиться"?
>                ..................................и тишина............
> 
>              Как я  и писала, тут каждый за себя.
> 
>    Смерть здесь не цель,а лишь тема для обсуждения. 
> 
>                                          ЖАЛЬ!!!!!!!


 "ни кто не хочет умирать, а тот кто говорит что хочет - врет" (с) 
Цель - решить проблемы или приспособится к ним.

----------


## trypo

смерть и не может быть целью - лишь решение , способ.
цель всегда состоит в другом.
дело ведь не в том , чтобы умереть прямо сейчас -
когда решение принято , время перестает играть какую-либо роль.

умирать надо правильно - окончательно.
ничего за собой не оставляя.

----------


## сима

Умирая всеровно что-то за собой оставишь. Иного не дано если ты жил.

  Многие хотели бы оставить что-то стоящее, но увы не всем дано. Увы иногда даже вопреки их желанию.

   Цель не жить, это более точно?

----------


## trypo

> Умирая всеровно что-то за собой оставишь. Иного не дано если ты жил.
> 
>   Многие хотели бы оставить что-то стоящее, но увы не всем дано. Увы иногда даже вопреки их желанию.
> 
>    Цель не жить, это более точно?


  есть романтика , и есть реализм :
время все стирает прах к праху.
5-10 тысяч лет назад императоры египта были богами - их знали все и должны были помнить в вечности -
кто про них вспомнит сейчас , кроме нескольких археологов ?
пройдет несколько тысяч лет, и люди забудут наполеона и гитлера ,
кроме разве что нескольких археологов будущего.

от обычных людей ничего не остается спустя уже пару лет , как бы ярко он не жил.

время сотрет все.

хотя  я и не это имел ввиду - наследие это частности,
я говорил об обязательствах - оставив их позади , можно уходить.

цель - не жить , это тоже не цель.
все что начинается с отрицания "не" - лишь временный каприз.

----------


## сима

цель - не жить , это тоже не цель.
все что начинается с отрицания "не" - лишь временный каприз.[/QUOTE]




          Скажем так. Прекратить существование,покончить с долгими и тяжелыми мучениями.

----------


## trypo

удачи

----------


## сима

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Тринити

Удачи Сима!!! Ты этого заслужила,причём очень давно.

      Я от всего сердца желаю чтоб судьба наконец улыбнулась ТЕБЕ.

----------


## Wayfarer

Я, в ближайшее время. Что и как я уже решил, осталось дождаться когда все уедут, хотя бы
на пару дней.

----------


## Тринити

> Я, в ближайшее время. Что и как я уже решил, осталось дождаться когда все уедут, хотя бы
> на пару дней.


 
  Пожалуйста сначала ещё раз спокойно,без эмоций взвесь все за и против. И лишь затем принимай окончательное решение!
 В одну реку дважды не войти,исправить ты потом уже ничего не сможешь, даже если захочешь( хотя сейчас наверняка ты думаешь что уж этого наверняка не будет,но поверь моему двух летнему опыту су.,и такое возможно).

И что самое главное,каждое действие имеет последствие. Не доставляй себе ,может быть и другим ещё большие страдания чем они есть сейчас. Все может пойти не так как ты запланировал. У меня это постоянно так, хотя я и четкого все продумываю,а итог ещё больше БОЛИ.

Так что подумай хорошенько..............         И если всеже,то удачи ТЕБЕ.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

угу есть..

----------


## Bila

Собственно, это никому тут ничего не дает; странный форум. Философия на тему жизни и смерти что ли. Полезно, наверное, тем, кто может жить.

----------

